# Which snail?



## AnakinBetta (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a cycled 5.5 gallon tank and the temp sits at 80.8F. It's been cycled 4-5 weeks and the only occupant is a male halfmoon betta. I want to add a snail but there are a lot of varieties and I don't know which is best. I never have algae in my tank so it needs to be one that can live on packaged food. The only snails available in my town are mysteries so if you recommend another type I'll have to find an online source.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Get 2 Assassin snail's (Clea Helena) I just got 2 of these, They will happily live on fish food, and once a week you can put in a Malaysian Trumpet snail as a treat.


----------



## AnakinBetta (Feb 3, 2016)

I keep seeing people say they have nerites but I read somewhere that they only eat algae, is that true?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

AnakinBetta said:


> I keep seeing people say they have nerites but I read somewhere that they only eat algae, is that true?


Yes and they do not eat all algae they are fussy eaters, and most Netites end up starving to death.

Also.

Nerites lay eggs all over the place and it looks yuk plus the eggs rotting affects water quality.


----------



## AnakinBetta (Feb 3, 2016)

I can only find assassins in groups of 3, would that be too much for a 5 gallon?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Perfect.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I have an Assassin in mine.... I think... if it is still in there is is hiding well, but sometimes that's a good thing.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I have 2 in a 2 foot heavily planted tank, I paid a fortune for them ( $160 AUD they are rare in Australia ) and have only seen glimpses of them if I look real hard)


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

NickAu said:


> I have 2 in a 2 foot heavily planted tank, I paid a fortune for them ( $160 AUD they are rare in Australia ) and have only seen glimpses of them if I look real hard)



Ah yes, I remember you mentioning that to me. You grabbed them for $80 each, if I remember rightly, because you aren't really allowed them.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## AnakinBetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Do snails need cuttlebone?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Only if you have soft water.


----------



## AnakinBetta (Feb 3, 2016)

So the City says we have soft water, so I bought a cuttlebone. How much of it should I put in the tank?


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes, definitely get a few assassin snails! I love mine!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> So the City says we have soft water, so I bought a cuttlebone. How much of it should I put in the tank?


A bit about as big as your thumb nail, You cant over do this so don't worry.


----------



## trahana (Dec 28, 2015)

Epic choice, I just got another assassin snail to help cull my ramshorn snail population. 

I have a racer nerite and a mystery snail too, and yeah, you have to feed them extra or they can starve. But thats true for most animals, except ramshorn snails, which are indestructible.


----------



## AnakinBetta (Feb 3, 2016)

I ended up with two absolutely adorable mystery snails who I'm completely in love with. We're using the 10 gallon now and more plants should be here tomorrow to make Artoo more comfortable. I'm testing the water every 2 days. What I need to know now is how often am I supposed to feed them? I don't have any algae. I fed them a small piece of an algae wafer Friday, and a slice of zucchini Saturday. I put a carrot chip in there too and I think they eat it reluctantly. The smaller one is about .5 inch and he is super fast, always zooming everywhere. The bigger one is .75 inch and he's a bit lazier but not lethargic. I've had them since Thursday.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Mystery snails are cool as pets on their own, I love Mystery snails. 

Heres how to care for them
How to take care of apple snails: food, housing and breeding.


----------



## trumpredmr (Feb 4, 2016)

What are the best algae wafers or food for nerites when you have little algae in the tank?


----------



## Francis the Docile Dragon (Apr 20, 2016)

AnakinBetta said:


> I ended up with two absolutely adorable mystery snails who I'm completely in love with. We're using the 10 gallon now and more plants should be here tomorrow to make Artoo more comfortable. I'm testing the water every 2 days. What I need to know now is how often am I supposed to feed them? I don't have any algae. I fed them a small piece of an algae wafer Friday, and a slice of zucchini Saturday. I put a carrot chip in there too and I think they eat it reluctantly. The smaller one is about .5 inch and he is super fast, always zooming everywhere. The bigger one is .75 inch and he's a bit lazier but not lethargic. I've had them since Thursday.


Aren't they SO neat?! 

We got a Blue Mystery snail who is not grown yet. He's so fast! And he eats everything. Pellets, flakes, poops. We don't have any algae, either (that I can see, anyway) but I don't think he's wanting for food. 

He scoots all over the place, and way faster than I'd ever have imagined. I'd never have thought a snail would be so neat to have, but I would have one even w/o a fish now.


----------



## EJHath (May 10, 2016)

So after looking at your pictures, what I thought was a Nerite that I have is a Mystery Snail. I thought for sure he wouldn't survive the betta, after he picked on him and bit off his eye stalks. I separated them and then put back the snail and he's fine now. Scoots EVERYWHERE, and will eat everything. Including algae wafers. He doesn't touch my plants or Marimo moss balls though. My daughter loves watching him race everywhere, and her betta Big Blue just "checks in" on him occasionally. Might poke at him if he gets too close to his rock cave. They're funny little creatures that are a blast to watch!


----------



## AnakinBetta (Feb 3, 2016)

Would it be ok to only feed veggies instead of algae wafers? The algae wafers destroy my water quality. I've got zucchini, carrots, and mixed greens.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

EJHath said:


> So after looking at your pictures, what I thought was a Nerite that I have is a Mystery Snail. I thought for sure he wouldn't survive the betta, after he picked on him and bit off his eye stalks. I separated them and then put back the snail and he's fine now. Scoots EVERYWHERE, and will eat everything. Including algae wafers. He doesn't touch my plants or Marimo moss balls though. My daughter loves watching him race everywhere, and her betta Big Blue just "checks in" on him occasionally. Might poke at him if he gets too close to his rock cave. They're funny little creatures that are a blast to watch!


Are you sure they were his "eye stalks?"


----------



## AnakinBetta (Feb 3, 2016)

@NickAu my little snail has grown about an 8th of an inch and the bigger one about half an inch, the big one has almost doubled in size! There's a line on their shells where you can see how much they have grown, is that normal? The new shell looks healthy.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> There's a line on their shells where you can see how much they have grown, is that normal?


Yes,


----------



## trumpredmr (Feb 4, 2016)

Would there be ANY possibility that a nerite can reproduce in freshwater? I know all the parameters that it takes (brackish water etc), but during my weekly water change I had to remove about three really tiny snails. Can't tell if they were horned nerite or not. I did get some plants from an online seller, but that was 2 1/2 weeks ago. Thoughts?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

trumpredmr said:


> Would there be ANY possibility that a nerite can reproduce in freshwater? I know all the parameters that it takes (brackish water etc), but during my weekly water change I had to remove about three really tiny snails. Can't tell if they were horned nerite or not. I did get some plants from an online seller, but that was 2 1/2 weeks ago. Thoughts?


No. Congratulations on your pond/bladder snails.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> He scoots all over the place, and way faster than I'd ever have imagined. I'd never have thought a snail would be so neat to have, but I would have one even w/o a fish now.


I keep telling everybody they make great pets, These 3 would come to the top for blood worm.


----------



## trumpredmr (Feb 4, 2016)

kitkat67 said:


> No. Congratulations on your pond/bladder snails.


Crap. Is just taking them out enough or will this keep happening?


----------

